
The Secret Life of Cheese - lelf
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2015/the-secret-life-of-cheese/
======
fencepost
It's an interesting article, but be forewarned: it's more than a bit graphic.
The sensitive of stomach and anyone who feels that "meat is murder" should
steer clear.

On the upside, the farm family in question slaughters their own goats and they
use every bit of them - nothing goes to waste.

------
guard-of-terra
It turns out that bacterial culture is harder to nurish than e.g. theatrical
or opera culture.

There's plenty of places which have good high culture but struggle to produce
passable cheeses.

------
colin_jack
Woah, did not expect a picture of an animal being bled out.

------
archagon
As an aside, Roads and Kingdoms is a fantastic site. Definitely worth RSS-
subscribing to for their longer stories.

